# Lola and Buster



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I was playing around with the camera on Galaxy S3 today and took these pictures of Lola and Buster. I am really happy with the camera on this phone.



























It did a much better job with the high contrast lighting than I would have expected from a camera phone.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your phone takes great pictues, very clear and sharp!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, that's great quality from a camera phone. Which phone do you have?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

It is a Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They both are just adorable! :smile:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Malorey said:


> They both are just adorable! :smile:


Thanks! I like to think so.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They're adorable!!! Thanks for sharing....I'm having a rough day at work so these two put a smile on my face!


----------

